# couch to 5k running plan for complete beginners



## Donald (Apr 1, 2011)

has anyone come across this before.

http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/couch-5K-running-plan.aspx


----------



## Copepod (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. Looks good. 

As I've mentioned before there's an even wider range of training plans supplied by Race for Life: 5km walkers' / joggers' / runners' plans and 10km beginners' / intermediate / advanced plans
http://www.raceforlife.org/health-and-training/training.aspx

Apparently, the Exercise / Sport section is invisible unless you log in, which might account for its lack of use.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2011)

Copepod said:


> ...Apparently, the Exercise / Sport section is invisible unless you log in, which might account for its lack of use.



I checked and it is viewable without logging in


----------



## Copepod (Apr 2, 2011)

Bev will just have to scroll down, then


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Bev will just have to scroll down, then



I think margie may have cleared up the mystery. The section is visible from the main index screen, but if you are looking at the next level down, then the Information section is separate from the other boards, so isn't displayed.

e.g.
diabetessupport Message Boards ? Diabetes Support Forums ? General Messageboard 

Clicking on 'Diabetes Support Forums' won't show this section.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Donald. I haven't come across it before.

I'm going to try this as it's nice and gentle.

I'll even bring my sister's Boxer along as he's always full of energy!


----------



## Donald (Apr 2, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Thanks for posting this Donald. I haven't come across it before.
> 
> I'm going to try this as it's nice and gentle.
> 
> I'll even bring my sister's Boxer along as he's always full of energy!



Who will get tired out first you or your sister's boxer


----------

